# help replacing faulty system with $1,000 budget



## ricklyman914 (Jan 21, 2014)

I bought a Sony home-theater-in-a-box system four years ago and had been fairly happy with it until, very recently, it stopped connecting to the home wireless network, even when other devices in the same room could connect easily, and lately it has begun losing sound in the middle of use, forcing me to shut it down and start it up again to continue watching. I saw online that others had similar problems with the wireless with this system, so after months trying to figure out how to fix it I have decided to trash it and get a better, upgraded system. Here is my situation: 

I have a room dedicated to home theater. It is a fairly small room, narrow and long -- roughly 20 feet long and between 9 and 10 feet wide. The ceilings are eight foot. 

I need a system that I can connect to my Sony Bravia 46-inch flatscreen and to cable television via a TiVo high-definition DVR which substitutes as the cable box. I would like a 5.1 system (or a 7.1, if one is affordable) that includes built-in wi-fi and wireless rear speakers, and also one that includes Netflix and Amazon streaming and Pandora and other music links. I think I would like to try for a component system this time, rather than a home-theater-in-a-box. 

I have set a budget of $1,000. What does anyone recommend? Can a decent system be had for that price? What receiver and speaker systems are the best, in that price range?


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

Howdy

That is a tall order to get all that for under a thousand dollars, but it can be done.
I would look to a basic 5 channel receiver that fits your needs and maybe for the front you could get the Pioneer speakers designed by Andrew Jones. Depending on which ones you like, bookshelf or stand alone you could do the receiver and front speakers for $750 or so maybe even with a sub depending on how much the receiver costs. As far as wireless rear channel speakers, Aperion makes a nice set of bookshelf speakers at about $350 for the pair that may work fine.

Hope this helps


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Do you already have the wireless speakers? If yes do they have have a transmitter that will connect to an AVR? If yes how does it connect, RCA plugs?, wires to speaker output terminals?, 3.5mm phono plug?

List the equipment you need included in the $1k... AVR, speakers, bluray player...


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

I personally don't know of any wireless surround speakers that I could recommend, even if there are some they would still need to be plugged into AC, defeating the purpose imho.

For a AVR look at http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...iver/Home-Audio/Home-Theater-Receivers/1.html

I will second the recommendation for the Pioneer Andre Jones tower fronts, center and surrounds.

Sub: Dayton http://www.parts-express.com/dayton-audio-sub-1200-12-120-watt-powered-subwoofer--300-629

If you still need a bluray sony s5100


----------



## ricklyman914 (Jan 21, 2014)

Yes, I was afraid I was being overly optimistic with that $1,000 budget. Maybe I need to go a bit higher. As for my current system, yes, it does have a satellite transmitter that talks to the Sony AVR, but it has special, proprietary plugs and I am not sure they would work with a system that is not a Sony. 

The front Pioneer speakers look perfect. Are there any particular AVRs in this general price range that you recommend? 

Thanks for all the advice.


----------



## GusGus748s (Jul 22, 2013)

May I suggest going for a 3.1 set up, and later on getting the surround speakers? This way you can get better sounding speakers, a decent AVR and decent subwoofer. If this is not an option, then I agree that going with the Pioneer speakers would be the best choice if you can get them on sale.

I've seen the Pioneers FS52 for $77 per tower, BS22 $77 pair of bookshelves, and the Pioneer CS22 for $69.99. The sale usually is run by Tiger Direct, Newegg and Amazon.

For AVR's, I also agree with a refurbished unit from accessories4less. For the subwoofer, I would look for a use one. Or look at Parts Express for their Dayton Subwoofers.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

ricklyman914 said:


> but it has special, proprietary plugs and I am not sure they would work with a system that is not a Sony.


Please attach a picture of these plugs


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

You could settle for a Denon/Boston or Onkyo HTiB for around $600
A rear wireless kit for around $100
A wifi bluray player for between $80-150
One HDMI cable for about $10
And a harmony 650 for $80

This would get you everything you're asking for, keep you in budget, and let you upgrade the speakers/AVR/sub as budget permits. 

Good luck.


----------



## OKLAGMCRUISER (Jan 20, 2014)

For a bit more than your budget you may try these:
AVR Yamaha RX-V675 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=0MJ-0022-00013R

SPKRS/SUB: KEF KHT2005.3K1 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA2GA0X73558

Although not wireless for the surrounds, I'm sure one could find the way to wire appropriately for your application.


----------



## Greenster (Mar 2, 2013)

The STR-DN1040 is what you need this the pioneer speakers. Or look at the ARX's. 

BTW I noticed the 914 in your name. Any chance it Is for a Porsche 914?


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

To save some money you might want to look for your front 3 channels on Craigslist... Used speakers are usually a bargain and they last for years, and years. I picked up all my speakers used and some of them were made in the 1970s. To show you how much you can save... My La Scalas go for $3500 each and I paid $500 for a pair! You just need to scour the net for the deals and be patient.


----------



## ricklyman914 (Jan 21, 2014)

No, 914 is my area code -- the northern suburbs of New York City.


----------



## Rubus (Dec 30, 2013)

Over Thanksgiving, Emotiva ran a good sale on UMC-200 and UPA-700 ($800). I'm a happy camper. I use a Playstation 3 for streaming and bluray. With 4 just out you may be able to pick one up cheap.


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

ricklyman914 said:


> I have a room dedicated to home theater. It is a fairly small room, narrow and long -- roughly 20 feet long and between 9 and 10 feet wide. The ceilings are eight foot.
> 
> I need a system that I can connect to my Sony Bravia 46-inch flatscreen and to cable television via a TiVo high-definition DVR which substitutes as the cable box. I would like a 5.1 system (or a 7.1, if one is affordable) that includes built-in wi-fi and wireless rear speakers, and also one that includes Netflix and Amazon streaming and Pandora and other music links. I think I would like to try for a component system this time, rather than a home-theater-in-a-box.
> 
> I have set a budget of $1,000. What does anyone recommend? Can a decent system be had for that price? What receiver and speaker systems are the best, in that price range?


Sony STR-DH540 5.2-ch A/V Receiver - $230 (@ Sony store or various online stores, perhaps even your local Best Buy)
Sony BDP-S3100 Blu-ray w/ Wi-Fi/streaming - $80
Infinity Primus p153 L-C-R ($110 ea) - $330
Dayton Audio B652 rear speakers $40
BB wireless rear kit
- $80
2 Dayton Audio SUB-1200 ($130 ea) - $260

$1020

One Sony remote should work just about everything. I would recommend skipping the wireless and going wired rears instead.

cheers


----------

